# Did You Guys See McMaster-Carr



## ddickey (May 29, 2021)

Now shows the shipping charge once you put items in your order cart? Nice.


----------



## mksj (May 29, 2021)

I guess all the complaining about outrageous shipping costs for some items finally paid off. Everyone else does it, no reason why they couldn't have done it a while back. I really like their site and inventory otherwise. Thanks for the heads up on on this.


----------



## jakes_66 (May 29, 2021)

Finally!!!  It's one of the primary reasons I haven't been using McMaster Carr.  It always seemed sneaky to hide the shipping costs, even after you click 'Purchase'.  You don't know $$$ until days later!!!


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 29, 2021)

YES!!!!  It's about damn time!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 29, 2021)

i loved McMaster before- this is even better now!


----------



## MyLilMule (May 29, 2021)

I always hated this. I remember one time I ordered something small, figuring they would put them in a small box. No. They shipped them separately, double shipping charges, which ended up being more than the parts themselves. When COVID took away the pickup counter, I decided I wouldn't order anything until I had enough to justify stupid shipping costs.


----------



## tonydi (May 29, 2021)

Wooo hoo!  While I hated the "surprise" shipping fees, they were usually pretty reasonable, especially considering how quickly stuff got here.  

The companies that bug me are the ones who don't bother to investigate less expensive ways to ship. UPS or FedEx only, even if it's something small and light that could be shipped in a USPS envelope.

All that said, I guess I've been spoiled by Amazon Prime or other companies that ship for free.


----------



## Masterjuggler (May 29, 2021)

Hallelujah. I've also bought a lot of stuff elsewhere because of the lack of shipping info. I've been hit by multiple shipping charges too without there being any indication it would happen. I'm glad those days are over.


----------



## extropic (May 29, 2021)

I live in rural Southern Washington State and have little reservation ordering from McMaster.
Shipping cost is very reasonable 98% of the time with long skinny things (shipping tubes) surprising me once in a while.
On average, still very reasonable.

My orders ship from Los Angeles. Usually second day delivery. McMaster contracts a truck load (not UPS) a day from LA to the Sacramento UPS distribution center. UPS delivers from there.
I suppose that truck includes Bay Area (and environs) goods too. My point is that McMaster seems to go the extra mile to get the orders delivered ASAP.

If my order doesn't get on that truck, and goes to UPS directly, transit time is longer.


----------



## Firstram (May 29, 2021)

The biggest problem I've had with the delayed shipping cost info is that it makes it impossible to fill out a PO for approval. When the bill comes in with a different bottom line the accounting dept loses their mind! This will help immensely.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 29, 2021)

That is great news.


----------



## darkzero (May 29, 2021)

I wonder if this means MMC is now charging "fees" for their shipping? I hope not! MMC never charged you extra for shipping. They charged you what the carriers charged them passing along their discounted rates. Because of this, I for one did not worry much about the shipping costs since they were always more than reasonable compared to what other vendors charge, for me anyway at least. I too did not like not knowing what shipping will cost before placing an order until I learned this. But yeah, that's great that they are finally showing you the shipping costs before placing your order.


----------



## Firstram (May 29, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I wonder if this means MMC is now charging "fees" for their shipping? I hope not! MMC never charged you extra for shipping. They charged you what the carriers charged them passing along their discounted rates. Because of this, I for one did not worry much about the shipping costs since they were always more than reasonable compared to what other vendors charge, for me anyway at least. I too did not like not knowing what shipping will cost before placing an order until I learned this. But yeah, that's great that they are finally showing you the shipping costs before placing your order.


As big and well run as they are, I'd like to think they have the computing power to accurately quote shipping.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 29, 2021)

Bout time!


----------



## Ischgl99 (May 30, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I wonder if this means MMC is now charging "fees" for their shipping? I hope not! MMC never charged you extra for shipping. They charged you what the carriers charged them passing along their discounted rates. Because of this, I for one did not worry much about the shipping costs since they were always more than reasonable compared to what other vendors charge, for me anyway at least. I too did not like not knowing what shipping will cost before placing an order until I learned this. But yeah, that's great that they are finally showing you the shipping costs before placing your order.


I was wondering that as well and just placed the same items I ordered back in March into my shopping cart and the shipping was actually slightly lower.  BUT, I was surprised to see the piece of brass I ordered in March for $28.95 is now $47.76!


----------



## Masterjuggler (May 31, 2021)

I also put some of my previous orders in my cart, and while shipping looks to be roughly the same or slightly cheaper, I do notice that it's only one shipping charge for what used to be multiple charges when they shipped from multiple warehouses. I wonder if they're eating the cost or if they'll still charge extra after the fact for that scenario.


----------



## Tio Loco (May 31, 2021)

Now if they would just make the tracking number(s) on the receipt a clickable link....


----------



## Winegrower (May 31, 2021)

McMaster Carr is a great company, and I love the speedy delivery for such a terrific breadth of product.    I do wish they could add some of the shipping methods that are frequent on eBay...little padded pouches for small durable items like hardware, for example.


----------



## Splat (May 31, 2021)

I can't recall being, what I think was, overcharged for deliveries from MMC. Not being able to see shipping prices beforehand never deterred me from buying something I needed. Of course, I know shipping a 3' steel bar ain't cheap so I'd see about getting it locally. What amazes me is how I can order from MSC or MMC around 9pm and still get it next day via ground shipping and I'm not that close to either.


----------



## kb58 (Jun 1, 2021)

Being able to see the shipping charge has become immediately useful. I need some 8020 stock, and shipping for a 10-ft stick is $80, but $7 for two 5-ft pieces. Yes, the 5-ft pieces are slightly more expensive per foot, but it really drives home the point about looking before you leap.


----------



## mchasal (Jun 1, 2021)

kb58 said:


> Being able to see the shipping charge has become immediately useful. I need some 8020 stock, and shipping for a 10-ft stick is $80, but $7 for two 5-ft pieces. Yes, the 5-ft pieces are slightly more expensive per foot, but it really drives home the point about looking before you leap.


I noticed this same thing recently on Metalsdepot. Above 6' is an extra fee for UPS/FedEx and above 8' has to go freight, each of which is a significant bump in the shipping cost. Certainly good to know this before ordering!

From the Metalsdepot site:



> *Notice: *Lengths over 6ft include an Extreme Length Fee by UPS and FedEx. You can avoid this fee by selecting shorter lengths.
> *Notice: *Lengths over 8ft, Sheets over 3ft x 4ft and weights over 150lbs exceed UPS & FedEx size limitations and must ship via LTL Truck Freight.


----------

